# ivf or clipps unclamped??



## magz1 (May 9, 2011)

hi, i was sterilised 19 ears ago following the birth of my son, 2 years ago decided we wanted to try again. Anyway following a round of ivf got pregnant and gave birth to a beautiful baby boy in may, now i would like to try x1 more time. Do you think i should have y tubes unclipped and try naturally or go for another round of ivf?? i thought i was sure that another round of ivf was best now after reading around a little not so sure. thanx magz xxxxxx


----------

